# Do We See Good Music Better Than We Hear It?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems to be the season for controversial studies on topics musical!

"Participants across the board were better at identifying the more accomplished groups by watching them, not by listening to them. In fact, even when music and video were combined in clips, it was actually harder for participants to identify the top groups than by video alone."

The article doesn't mention how wealthy the participants were... 

http://www.psmag.com/navigation/health-and-behavior/see-good-music-better-hear-76063/


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know. Visuals are very important, but they are not music, unless they are in your head.

But then it's a mixed bag, at best.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. When I listen to Ive's Concord Sonata I can visualize a kaleidoscope of dancing colors. No joke. I see it as well as I hear it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> The article doesn't mention how wealthy the participants were...
> 
> http://www.psmag.com/navigation/health-and-behavior/see-good-music-better-hear-76063/


Yeah, but the wealthy have the means to see more of the top performers than us poor folks. But I bet a lot of them are there to be seen. It's all pretty silly to me because I listen to music unaided by visuals 99% of the time. And I don't really care if it's the London Symphony or the Rochester Philharmonic.


----------

